# Female looking to be Inflated and/or Fattened



## Frostiefoxie (Dec 23, 2019)

Heya! I’m not super active on FA but I wanted to see about making some friends/rp partners here! As the title suggests my main gimmick is being inflated or fattened, it’s my favorite and I’m dying to see what all sorts of methods we could use! I have a lot of accompanying kinks so feel free to ask me about them, various kinds of niche stuff as well as methods, proportions, themes, etc. I’ve got a few different sonas so I’ll show them off to anyone who wants to see and as for other kinks, I’ve got more haha so please ask! I have a few limits and I’ll go over them in private so please hit me up on discord at Not-Dead-Eva#1935 (not into being an inflator or feeder, solely the receiving end which sounds super selfish, I’ve tried doing the opposite but it just makes me uncomfortable I’m sorry hhhhh)


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Dec 24, 2019)

Hey what happened, did I scare you?


----------



## Tatsuo chan (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm interested


----------



## PootisBear (Feb 23, 2020)

If you're still looking for a partner then I might be interested!


----------



## Frostiefoxie (Feb 23, 2020)

Bump! Lost a lot of my contacts so if I vanished from any chats it was not personal!


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Still interested?


----------



## SharkyMaster (Feb 24, 2020)

Frostiefoxie said:


> Heya! I’m not super active on FA but I wanted to see about making some friends/rp partners here! As the title suggests my main gimmick is being inflated or fattened, it’s my favorite and I’m dying to see what all sorts of methods we could use! I have a lot of accompanying kinks so feel free to ask me about them, various kinds of niche stuff as well as methods, proportions, themes, etc. I’ve got a few different sonas so I’ll show them off to anyone who wants to see and as for other kinks, I’ve got more haha so please ask! I have a few limits and I’ll go over them in private so please hit me up on discord at Not-Dead-Eva#1935 (not into being an inflator or feeder, solely the receiving end which sounds super selfish, I’ve tried doing the opposite but it just makes me uncomfortable I’m sorry hhhhh)


I'm new too and looking for some rp and I like this theme too, you still accepting?


----------



## Frostiefoxie (Feb 24, 2020)

SharkyMaster said:


> I'm new too and looking for some rp and I like this theme too, you still accepting?


Yes I am!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 24, 2020)

*pops you*

There you go.


----------



## Frostiefoxie (Feb 24, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> *pops you*
> 
> There you go.


Thx <3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## SharkyMaster (Mar 3, 2020)

Frostiefoxie said:


> Yes I am!


wat is ur discord?, i'd like to do it


----------

